

Death of the Mac Pro - bootload
http://www.cringely.com/2012/06/12/death-of-the-mac-pro/

======
xiaoma
But this is wrong. Cringely needs to read MacRumors!

[http://www.macrumors.com/2012/06/12/apple-spokesperson-
confi...](http://www.macrumors.com/2012/06/12/apple-spokesperson-confirms-new-
mac-pro-and-imac-designs-likely-coming-in-2013/)

Here is the relevant part of an (already confirmed) email Tim Cook sent to a
pro customer:

 _Our Pro customers like you are really important to us. Although we didn’t
have a chance to talk about a new Mac Pro at today’s event, don’t worry as
we’re working on something really great for later next year._

------
SlipperySlope
Apple is probably right here for most of their customers.

It is increasingly obvious that ubiquitous broadband network connections
permit the offloading of computation and storage to the cloud.

Why sell the customer a server-style box, when Apple can rent the same compute
capability from their cloud?

Furthermore, Mac Pro profits are rapidly decreasing as a share of total Apple
profits, and Apple is ruthlessly focused on a few consumer-oriented product
themes.

